# Liberty / Roundtop / Whitetail



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Been to Roundtop. The facilities are okay... but the thing that really impressed me there was the customer service folks.. everybody in my experience went out of their way to help.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

steiner said:


> I usually get a season pass to wisp but thats 3 hours away from me so I decided this year to get a pass to Liberty, Roundtop, and Whitetail.
> 
> Anybody regular those hills? I plan on going a lot (2+ times a week is a lot working full time and going to college). Its nice to find a few people to board with regularly and most of my boarder friends are too cheap to go as often as I do and I am not the biggest fan of boarding alone although it wont stop me from hitting the slopes



Use the Internet to get off the Internet! - Meetup.com

Look up DC Snowboarding group


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

nice site, ill give it a try.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

Karma said:


> Use the Internet to get off the Internet! - Meetup.com
> 
> Look up DC Snowboarding group


sorry but isnt this site supposed to do the same?


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

Deep said:


> sorry but isnt this site supposed to do the same?


That site is specifically based on setting up meetups....hence the name....this site is an all inclusive to snowboarding....There are weekly meetups there...not so much set up here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

I've been to Whitetail. I liked it, conditions were good when I was there late in the season last year. Their blacks were fun, and they had both their parks set up good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

Deep said:


> sorry but isnt this site supposed to do the same?


we totally do the same, but on a much more personal level...it's like family here.

and there's definitely a group of us here that ride lib/wt/rt, just gotta poke around


----------



## fletcherhead (Dec 4, 2008)

i mainly ride liberty and roundtop about once a weekend.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd like to get back to RT now that I know what I'm doing.. the first time at RT was also my first time, so i stuck to the bunny slope.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

whitetail or liberty about once a week but when the night club card kicks in i am going to try for 2x a week. i prefer liberty but whitetail is closer. never been to RT but i'll prolly check it out this year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

i've only been to rt once, they opened first last year & so we met up with dcp there. i was with someone who had only been out twice & well, he sucked, so i didn't have that great a time. plus they only had like two runs open & they were about the size of my back yard hill. but i'd give it another go sometime, with better conditions & fully opened terrain. it's the furthest away outta the three, which is why i tend to hit up liberty & wt instead. ...which i haven't even been to yet this season. with these temps their conditions must suck. anyone been yet?


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

i go to whitetail every weekend, conditions are ok, last weekend was really fun but all of their terrain still isnt open. only been to roundtop once, at night, didnt really ride that much but a lot was open.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

mooz, gypsy and i went up to whitetail for opening day a few weeks back. it was pretty terrible honestly. i havent been back. with all the warm weather i cant imagine its all that great. 

my buddy is a liftie up there this year and is bugging me to come out. i told him i wont pay full price for a lift ticket to ride that but he says he can get me a free pass so i'll prolly check it out in the next few days.


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

i was there too! how could you forget the delicious pbj's? god.  i would also not pay full price for a lift ticket.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

i don't think it's right that they charge full price when they're not fully open. i realize why they got to, but i don't think it's right.


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

especially right now they're charging peak prices which is absolutely ridiculous, i didnt even realize it until gypsy told me how much it was to take her kids - it was out of control!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

kMc said:


> i was there too! how could you forget the delicious pbj's? god.  i would also not pay full price for a lift ticket.


forgot about you. :cheeky4:

the pbjs were delicious. :thumbsup:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> i don't think it's right that they charge full price when they're not fully open. i realize why they got to, but i don't think it's right.


agreed. 7springs STILL wasnt charging full price the last time i was up there and they had a TON more open than whitetail.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

im headed to whitetail with 3 people tomorrow (thursday) unless liberty or roundtops conditions get better between now and then, ill let you guys know how the conditions are. if it snows friday ill probably go up again, but if it rains id rather stay inside warm and dry instead of soggy and cold


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

gypsy and i will be there tomorrow too, and this weekend.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

if you see a guy in brown corduroy pants and a brown/tan oakley jacket...its me!


----------

